# Whos gigging tonight ?



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Who's gigging tonight from coast to coast. Lets ear it. I will get things started, our Trio is at a private club in Ottawa doing the dinner and dance thing. Should be great time as my son is joining us for the very.
first time.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

The Reason is playing at The Wax in Kitchener Ont, it's a radio promoted event (Dave fm I think?). Should be a pretty good time!
http://www.davefm.com/ConcertsEvents/DaveFMNewYearsEveKegger.aspx


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

flashPUNK said:


> The Reason is playing at The Wax in Kitchener Ont, it's a radio promoted event (Dave fm I think?). Should be a pretty good time!
> http://www.davefm.com/ConcertsEvents/DaveFMNewYearsEveKegger.aspx


How did that tour go with The Tea Party?


----------



## fenderman79 (Apr 16, 2010)

Was supposed to gig tonight at the Hollywood in Toronto however...the bar got bought a few weeks ago and the new owners invested in a new paint job on the bar vs spending money on a band.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> How did that tour go with The Tea Party?


It was awesome.. Seriously.
I such an amazing band, and crew. Such nice guys.

There's a small chance we might be doing more stuff with them in the new year.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

NYE gigs have been pretty thin on the ground since the Milennium. That was quite possibly the worst one I've ever seen due to the Y2K scaremongers. We're doing a themed movie marathon at home for the fourth year in a row.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Merlin said:


> NYE gigs have been pretty thin on the ground since the Milennium. That was quite possibly the worst one I've ever seen due to the Y2K scaremongers. We're doing a themed movie marathon at home for the fourth year in a row.


Thats what we are doing. We are doing a Bond Marathon


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

NYE a bottle of Crown Royal some old Laurel and Hardy and Three Stooges. I don't play any guitar stuff on NYE anymore as I take my Crown Royal seriously. Have a good safe NYE everyone.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So just two of us playing tonight. Thats sad that there arent any more of us playing NYE gigs.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

We're playing at the Legion in Ridgeway tonight. All things considered, I would have rather sat at home in the hottub with my Hunny and a big bottle of something .......................


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i had a couple of offers, but they didn't pay enough to lure me away from my family for the evening


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes !!! One more brave soul. I hear what you are saying. As I was lugging some of the equippement an hour ago I asked myself: Why in the heck am I doing this again. Well turns out I have a good reason cause my son is coming out to play with me and that makes it worth it. But I got to agree, the hot tub sounds pretty tempting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

marcos said:


> So just two of us playing tonight. Thats sad that there arent any more of us playing NYE gigs.


Sad? I like not working NYE!

Live Phish broadcast from MSG tonight for us.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

snacker said:


> i had a couple of offers, but they didn't pay enough to lure me away from my family for the evening


I am very fortunate that I have a very understanding wife who has seen me go out NYE for the last 43 years and never complained.Hmmmm, ,maybe she's doing the hot tub thing LOL.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

snacker said:


> i had a couple of offers, but they didn't pay enough to lure me away from my family for the evening


Same here. A few venues were offering % at the bar or other shady non-committal amounts that would end up being like $25/person or something silly like that. Too many venues in Toronto are happier (and more profitable) throwing on some CDs or bringing in a DJ in favour of a live band. I get it from a business POV, but it sure sucks for us.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

To me NYE was the worst night for playing. Too many drunks, problems and too little money. That was back in the early 80's. 

This year is poker night with a few friends.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I wish we were playing tonight but 2 of the band members have to work. NYE is always a fun gig IMHO.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not a paid gig but it will be a big jam. Oh what to bring .. tempted to bring a bass for a roomful of acoustics.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well the gig went very well. My son was flawless on drums and it was a treat just to get to play with him for the very first time . Good crowd, about 100 people and a good time was had by all.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Played with the little old cover band to a full house and lots of dancers at a trailer park community hall. The crowd lasted to about 1 am. Bass player was in the pocket all night but fighting a head cold so he didn't sing, the much missed keys player was back after a long absence, singer was red hot for the first 2 sets but tired after that, drummer was rock solid all night long so the rhythm section was tight, the guitarist (alas, me) was okay most of the night but suffered back spasms frequently though I doubt anyone but the band noticed. The p.a. sucked again but we're working on it, and yes the sound man gets an equal cut. I really dislike playing NYE and I don't know why on God's green Earth I consented to play this one. Maybe it's time to semi-retire.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Not a paid gig but it will be a big jam. Oh what to bring .. tempted to bring a bass for a roomful of acoustics.


I had a very fun night. I got to play with a younger guy that is a very talented player/singer that I only get to play with a couple times a year. He got a new mandolin for xmas. Good tunage ... 

Who spiked the cookies....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had the luxury of staying home with the misses and a nice bottle of Moët and Chandon.


Hot tub, salmon....

Woke up this morning and hit the gym at 9:00 AM. A great start to 2012

The best new years I have are the rare ones when I'm not gigging.

Most years the money is too good to turn down. Ths year I went with self indulgence over cash.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well we survived! A smaller turnout than I've seen in past NYE partys but I guess it's a sign of the times. Anyway the crowd we had knew how to have a good time and we had a lot of fun on stage. Home by 2:30 and had my own party in the garage with a nice Cuban (cigar that is) and a couple Crowns n' ginger.

Happy New Years to all!


----------

